# Gentle offset on downspout



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I know that a lot of gutter downspouts come down and make 2- 90s right off the bat and usually a third at grade level.

Would there be any advantage to running one shallow, long offset to flush up to the side of the house rather than those harsh bends?

It seems a lot easier to clog with those stacked 90s. But then again, if you start getting a lot of leaves, clog is inevitable


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

dielectricunion said:


> I know that a lot of gutter downspouts come down and make 2- 90s right off the bat and usually a third at grade level.
> 
> Would there be any advantage to running one shallow, long offset to flush up to the side of the house rather than those harsh bends?
> 
> It seems a lot easier to clog with those stacked 90s. But then again, if you start getting a lot of leaves, clog is inevitable


It might just be me sometimes i have a brain fart but im not sure what you mean by shallow long offset


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

This is a type of offset elbow


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't think I've ever seen a true 90° elbow on a downspout.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, something like that. I'd imagine you'd just have to fabricate it somehow if you wanted something less extreme.

A parallel to electrical work:

Rather than bend an emt offset with 2- 45s, it's often much better to use 2- 22.5 and space them farther apart


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Tinstaafl said:


> Don't think I've ever seen a true 90° elbow on a downspout.


Yeah sorry, I didn't mean 90, they're all more like 70


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

ive gotten a few boxes that had an extra crimp so was an actual 90. They immediately went into the scrap pile


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> Yeah, something like that. I'd imagine you'd just have to fabricate it somehow if you wanted something less


The "somehow" is to have an elbow machine. Not really cost effective unless you're in the gutter business. I've got a Knudson machine. All of my offsets are custom made on site. Also, there are no seams in the sweeps that connect the gutter to the rest of the downspout. Just one flowing piece. I don't buy any elbows.
http://www.guttersupply.com/file_area/public/categories/ImageUrl5_1239133948_5860.jpg


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

CrescentGutter said:


> The "somehow" is to have an elbow machine. Not really cost effective unless you're in the gutter business. I've got a Knudson machine. It's nice to make all custom offsets. Also, there are no seams in the sweeps that connect the gutter to the rest of the downspout. Just one flowing piece.
> http://www.guttersupply.com/file_area/public/categories/ImageUrl5_1239133948_5860.jpg


Ive always wanted to see one of those elbow machines in action. I park the trucks at the supply house so they have a few elbow machines and make some pretty custom stuff when i need.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Ive always wanted to see one of those elbow machines in action. I park the trucks at the supply house so they have a few elbow machines and make some pretty custom stuff when i need.


I think the thing was around $3300 when I bought it 5 years ago. But I really wouldn't want to operate without it after all this time. 
Someone (another manufacturer, I believe) used to have a YouTube video showing one in use.
Found it. A video from Liberty Seamless. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4FeNXBy4e_Q


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

CrescentGutter said:


> I think the thing was around $3300 when I bought it 5 years ago. But I really wouldn't want to operate without it after all this time.
> Someone (another manufacturer, I believe) used to have a YouTube video showing one in use.


Can you do 3x4 and 2x3 on same machine?


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Can you do 3x4 and 2x3 on same machine?


Yes. Switch out mandrel & blades and it will do 2x3 or 3x4 A or B.
You get so that you think ahead a little bit to avoid switching back & forth so often.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

An example of today's use of the elbow machine. A little time consuming pulling up the boards on the step and cutting/notching. But the customer was happy, therefore I was happy. 
A clean looking job in my opinion and one that I couldn't have done as well using pre bent elbows or offsets from my supplier.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats pretty tight work there Crescent:thumbsup:

Can your machine make one of these?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Thats pretty tight work there Crescent:thumbsup: Can your machine make one of these? http://s175.photobucket.com/user/swgconstruction/media/ct/pee_zps27a61258.jpg.html


 I've always liked that one


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> Thats pretty tight work there Crescent:thumbsup:
> 
> Can your machine make one of these?


The elbow machine makes life a little easier but I don't have quite enough genius in me to do that one! :thumbup:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Do they have slight offsets for the corrugated aluminum too?


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Do they have slight offsets for the corrugated aluminum too?


Not quite sure I understand what you're asking about. I'd give you an answer and help you out if I knew for sure what you're looking for.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you make your own spout? Whats it cost to make a blank for an elbow? The elbow prob only costs 15 cents more just to buy right? Id buy one just for all the fancy zig zags we have encountered lately. Saw a few online for about 4,000. Sounds like you got a nice deal on yours :thumbup:


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Do you make your own spout? Whats it cost to make a blank for an elbow? The elbow prob only costs 15 cents more just to buy right? Id buy one just for all the fancy zig zags we have encountered lately. Saw a few online for about 4,000. Sounds like you got a nice deal on yours :thumbup:


I buy all the spout. If memory serves correctly, it was around $30K for a machine to make downspout in 2009. I measure and then cut the blanks from regular 10 footers & left over lengths on a sliding compound miter saw. 
As I said to dielectricunion, an elbow machine doesn't make sense if you're not in our business. But with all the custom stuff I've done with it, it's one thing that I offer that the "other guys" don't in my area. Even done a few crazy ones with A & B bends in the same blank. As you know, we see some odd stuff. Sometimes more often than we like. 
I also like the idea of a one piece sweep for the top elbow. No seams and no zip screws or rivets to catch leaves & debris.


----------

